# Waterproof Field Targets



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The targets should last a good while in the rain if you have a little over hang on the butt. I guess you could laminate them or something.

Just leave them out....and then change them prior to a shoot. That is what every club around me does.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

I don't know of a source for tyvek type field/hunter faces, like there is for Fita..... would make sense though if someone did it.

But, we glue our faces to cardboard backings, and that seems to help with the longevity. I have heard of some clubs using wall paper paste over the entire surface to help "seal" the face. I quess you could always spray some type of liquid waterproofing (like wood preservative) on the faces.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I believe if you just glue them to a decent thickness cardboard backing you'll find the lifetime on the faces is plenty. Our club doesn't even have overhangs on our target butts and with the faces glued down it takes several weeks before we have to replace target faces.

>>------>


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Target faces*

We make a paste out of flour (cheap off brand) and hot water and paste the faces on cardboard. We do have some roof overhang on our butts. I just today changed our Hunter course. Half the course had animal faces on it and they had been up since the end of July. None of the face had any serious weather damage. The other half had hunter faces and they either had the center shot out or the MICE had wrecked havoc with them. Up since July also.
This club has a lot of target shooters.
Rainbow Bowmen of Franklin, PA.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

We glue our target faces onto cardboard with wallpaper paste.

Then (after they are well dried) we roll on a coat of Varathane or similar polyurethane sealant on BOTH sides AND on the edges.

Even in Western Washington rains, our target faces last several months. We have faces up on the bales now that were posted on 9 June.

We don't have a lot of folks shooting the range, so the weather is more a factor than arrow holes (and the spot is pretty safe). The Varathane even discourages the slugs from eating the paper.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Maple Leaf makes a new weatherproof face but they say they haven't got plans to make field and hunter faces right away. The biggest issue is that they print so many faces that the lesser used ones like the Field/Hunter take years to run out.

Maybe in vegas if you ask them about them they will accellerate their plans.


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*I use elmers*



ramboarhunter said:


> We make a paste out of flour (cheap off brand) and hot water and paste the faces on cardboard. We do have some roof overhang on our butts. I just today changed our Hunter course. Half the course had animal faces on it and they had been up since the end of July. None of the face had any serious weather damage. The other half had hunter faces and they either had the center shot out or the MICE had wrecked havoc with them. Up since July also.
> This club has a lot of target shooters.
> Rainbow Bowmen of Franklin, PA.


Tried all the flour and water types and found that they held up okay except the critters were dining on them.Haven't had much of that with elmers.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I use either the premium wallpaper paste (historic), or recently given the idea of wood glue cut with water, which so far works really well. I have no overhangs on my butts, and while the cardboard gets wet, I have faces that are still hanging and shootable since early August...


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

SuperX said:


> Maple Leaf makes a new weatherproof face but they say they haven't got plans to make field and hunter faces right away. The biggest issue is that they print so many faces that the lesser used ones like the Field/Hunter take years to run out.
> 
> Maybe in vegas if you ask them about them they will accellerate their plans.


We could fix that if more people shot field. 

See my signature line! (smile)

Dave


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ramboarhunter said:


> We make a paste out of flour (cheap off brand) and hot water and paste the faces on cardboard.


I've tried the flour paste but it tends to draw up the cardboard and the target won't dry flat. Still use it anyway. I'm cheap too.


----------



## No-Sage (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. 

Our butts don't have roofs. I know the targets won't get shot out, with the little shooting the course gets. I was just hoping to get as long a use as possible out of them.

Seems silly that no-one makes a waterproof target for an outdoor sport.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Target faces*



carlosii said:


> I've tried the flour paste but it tends to draw up the cardboard and the target won't dry flat. Still use it anyway. I'm cheap too.


We stack our targets as we are pasting them and then put some weight on a cardboard top cover and let them dry overnight. DO NOT let them dry together for over 24hrs or you will have trouble getting them apart.
When we glue targets we will glue between 100 and 200 faces at a time.
All different sizes, we just stack all the same size together and weight them down.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

We normally don't have a problem with targets lasting due to wheather problems, we do have roofs with a overhang on them. Our targets are pasted onto cardboard useing a paste made of wallpaper paste and elmers wood glue mixed together, it really seems to smooth out the wrinkles in the target if you mix the two.


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

My targets stay out year around and the only thing that wrecks them is too many arrows or and occasional bear. Tried all of the glues and the best results have been to apply the paper targets to cardboard with outdoor paint. Anything cheap, preferably white, but do not use primer. Did that once and there is something in primer that eats up paper. Any paint will keep them in great shape, regardless of weather, until they are shot up.


----------



## drysmoke (Apr 9, 2008)

I have had my targets out for more than 2 years now and the only thing that makes me get more is too many shots. That seems to be the only thing that will tear these down.
Here is a website to take a look at you'll find any size target you might be looking for. Sorry I thought you were looking to purchase targets that will last not a water repellent for paper sorry for the confusion on my part.
http://www.hipstargets.com/


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Has anyone found any waterproof field/hunter faces yet? A material like Tyvek or something that rain will not ruin?


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

You can get the Tyvek type, but only in the 80 and 122 mm size of FITA multi-color targets.
There are also reinforced paper ones for longer wear available in 40, 60, 80, and 122 mm sizes.

All of those are availble from www.LancasterArchery.com, and they will sell in lots of over 100 or 250 also at a even cheaper price. They will give "Dealer prices to Clubs if you start a account.

We buy targets at greater than 100 of some, and 250 of others. WE have some of the Tyvec (SOMA) and reinforced paper ones, but don't use the larger sizes very often. Our course needs the smaller sizes. they are usually shot up before the weather gets them.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I've purchased "waterproof" paper targets from Maple Leaf and they are super. The stuff feels more like plastic and is absolutely waterproof. In addition they seem to stand up at least as well, if not better, than paper to arrows with no tendency to tear. In addition to FITA targets, they have Field and Hunter targets. They cost a little more but they are more than worth it. I called and asked about NFAA animal targets and they said they may or may not make them due to the slow return on their investment. My club uses Block bales and I pin them directly to the bales with no backing what so ever with skinny 2" insulation nails that have large plastic washer on the heads. I may never glue a target again. 

As for glue, we have critters that simply love all kinds of glue and we switched to latex paint a few years ago. We try to get color mistakes for about a dollar a gallon or buy the cheapest stuff we can find. It has enough tack to hold the target and apparently doesn't taste very good.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions Limerick and Russ. I will check with MapleLeaf first since I most need the field targets.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

What we do at our club for pasting is simple old outdoor paint on cardboard and that acts like glue . Plus it doesnt make the paper or cardboard backing wrinkle like the wall paper paste we used to use. It holds up well even in rain since the paint acts like a sealer for the cardboard.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

I have ordered some waterproof and tear resistant field target faces from Mapleleaf press. After I get a chance to see how they do, I will let you know. I spoke with Doug. He is a good guy. The cost is only about $.15 to $.25 a piece more than the regular paper, depending upon the size and quantities. If they hold up as expected, they will certainly be well worth the money.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

wa-prez said:


> We glue our target faces onto cardboard with wallpaper paste.
> 
> Then (after they are well dried) we roll on a coat of Varathane or similar polyurethane sealant on BOTH sides AND on the edges.
> 
> ...


at darrington we do a similar process and the faces hold up extremely well. right now, most of the courses have faces up from the field shoot last summer and they are still firm and crisp.


----------

